ASK HN: What are the most effective tips to deal with Twitter addiction? - xkbd
======
itamarst
1\. Change your password, logout.

2\. Uninstall the Twitter client from your phone.

~~~
xkbd
I still somehow crawled back to forgot password after some days.

